# Looking for a German Bible



## RamistThomist (Nov 11, 2006)

I am looking for a good, reasonably priced German translation. Ideally, I would like both English and German.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 11, 2006)

Rod and Staff has them. Luther's German.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm a German major and am familiar with most of the German translations. The only hardcopy parallel version I'm aware of is this.
It was given to me as a gift by my father and I had never used the "Today's English Version" before. It's probably not as good (i.e. accurate) as a NASB or ESV translation but I've found it helpful as a parallel text. If you're like I was when I first got it you're more interested in learning basic German vocabulary in the bible and this does a good job. "Die Gute Nachricht" (the Today's German Translation) is very easy to read depending on how much German you know. It's somewhat pricey ($48) on the link I gave you but using the ISBN (3438025620) you can find it on amazon.com for about $30 and on amazon.de for around 18 euro. I'm not sure how much the shipping would be if you were to order it from Amazon.de but I'm assuming that $30 is the cheapest at amazon.com since it is only published in Germany. 

If you don't mind reading online there is a parallel version using the Elberfelder translation available here. The Elberfelder will be more difficult than Die Gute Nachricht, more along the lines of NASB. If you have any questions about those two parallels I mentioned feel free to ask. I'm totally psyched to talk to anyone about German bibles.  And if you would like a German New Testament (though not a parallel) I would be more than happy to send you one of mine. I'd send you my parallel but it was a gift from my father and he wrote to me in it, etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

The Trinitarian Bible Society has a good German Bible.


----------



## crhoades (Nov 11, 2006)

E-Sword has the German bible in:

*German Elberfelder Bible*
*German Luther Bible*
*German Neue Evangelistische Übertragung*
http://www.e-sword.net/bibles.html

You should be able to run parallels in this if I'm not mistaken with multiple translations. Oh yeah, and it's free.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2006)

Darby was involved in the production of the Elberfelder Bible, as well as a French language translation, If I recall correctly. 

Today's English Version makes the NIV look extremely literal and given its name, I suspect the German translation it is paired with probably follows a similar method of translation.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2006)

crhoades said:


> E-Sword has the German bible in:
> 
> *German Elberfelder Bible*
> *German Luther Bible*
> ...



I haven't used E-Sword in a good while, but you should be able to see these German translation in parallel with English as well as Greek texts. E-Sword has the TR, W-H and maybe Robinson-Pierpont.


----------

